# How to open a .aspx?



## BondExtreme (Jul 17, 2012)

So for some odd reason my computer can't open a .aspx file. I told my computer to determine the proper program to open the file with but nothing works. I tried adobe reader, notepad, iE. Nothing works. Can anyone recommend a program?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm working with this URL:

Colorado.gov

What browser are you using to try and open it?  Nevermind, I see you are trying with IE (and also guessing).  I'll try with IE 9.

For future reference, use a site like FileXT (recommended) or Wikipedia to get more info on a file extension.

Works with IE 9.  Can you give more context, such as where the file came from?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2012)

IIS (or some other server) needs to host it and be set up to process ASPX files.  To enable it, Google something like ASPX Apache or ASPX IIS7.  You'll find guides on how to make it work.

If you're trying to edit it, Visual Studio is best but any text editor (ASCII, UTF8, UTF16) will work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2012)

If you just want to open it, then any web browser (_firefox, ie, opera_) will open a *.aspx* file. You can also, get a add-on in firefox called "*Web Developer*", but Ford is right the best aspx editor would be *Visual Studio*. The main editor that I use more than any is "*Notepad++*" and it will open it as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2012)

After the code is processed, it should return with a text/html MIME-type assuming you're not editing the file server-side or if the code returns a different type in the http header.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

Browsers won't know what to do with all the ASPX tags and code.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Browsers won't know what to do with all the ASPX tags and code.



If they are coded correctly they will. I have created a _*.aspx*_ web interface that updates records on a database that I use with ie and firefox. The browsers will only view the file as it's meant to be viewed. They will not edited the _*.aspx*_ file with out using an add-on. 

*EDIT: You are talking about editing and I'm talking about viewing the end results. He just wanted to know how to open the file, not edit or at least that's what I got from his OP. I agree with you if he wants to edit it, visual studio would be his best tool.*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

I wasn't talking about editing.  Browsers don't know what to do with ASPX tags so it simply doesn't render them.

IE9 will not open ASPX (blank page and you can view all the source--ASPX tags should never reach the browser).  If you want to test yourself, here's code to test (put it in a blank file and save as something.aspx):

```
<%@ Page Trace="true"  Language="C#" ContentType="text/html" ResponseEncoding="utf-8" %>
```

I got it on my server here (this is what it should look like):
http://fordgt90concept.homeip.net/test.aspx

If it doesn't look like that, ASPX is not serving.


To enable ASPX on my server (IIS6 and .NET Framework 4.0 already installed), all I had to do was go into the IIS manager, click on Web Service Extensions, click on .NET 4.0, and click on Allow.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wasn't talking about editing.  Browsers don't know what to do with ASPX tags so it simply doesn't render them.
> 
> IE9 will not open ASPX (blank page and you can view all the source--ASPX tags should never reach the browser).  If you want to test yourself, here's code to test (put it in a blank file and save as something.aspx):
> 
> ...



I don't know why you are being so difficult buddy..  I already told you that you were right about Editing... The OP is talking about viewing...  Not editing.. Not serving.. Viewing..   I try to get any one asking a question to ask the right question...  I was hoping that you would see what I try to do, and jump on ship.. but when someone is more worried about being right, it clouds there judgment... 







Oh and here is your example. Why do you say firefox or ie will not open the file?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh and here is your example. Why do you say firefox or ie will not open the file?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/ASPXFile4Ford3.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/ASPXFile4Ford2.jpg


Does that look like this:
http://fordgt90concept.homeip.net/test.aspx

In a word: no.  Browsers only process client-sided languages like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and VBScript.  They display server-sided languages as text.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does that look like this:
> http://fordgt90concept.homeip.net/test.aspx
> 
> In a word: no.  Browsers only process client-sided languages like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and VBScript.  They display server-sided languages as text.



Wow..  When you don't get it.. You don't get it.. Ford buddy, I have other fish to fry today... I'm sorry you do not understand my concept... One day you too will have the force... but not this day.  Beat that drum buddy.. Someone will hear you...  I have nothing else to say until the OP response.. If you would like to keep this going... Then I guess.. and I know I'm going to kick myself for saying this.. but *PM* me.. hehehe


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

...let me make it real simple.  There's only two ways to view scripts of any kind:
1. As code.
2. As processed.

Everything you've shown me is #1.  What I showed you is #2.

He tried #1 with notepad and IE.  He was not satisfied.  #2 is likely the solution he is looking for which requires a web host accepting ASP.NET.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, I have a few minutes now... since we are making it "_real simple_. Obviously someone that is trying to open a _.aspx_ file would not be hosting or running asp.net. Since the OP still hasn't responded, more than likely he downloaded this .aspx file. So, it's possible the server is not changing the downloaded file to which ever file it needs to be. Example: if the user is expecting to get a "_something.pdf_" or what not and received a "_something.aspx_" file then I would change the file extension from .aspx to .pdf and see if it opens. I'm saying it's possible.. Not saying this is what has happened... and again we need more input from the OP.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a similar problem with a web site that handed my browser a .aspx file. The web server actually generated a .pdf but didn't rename it before giving it to me. No web browser (Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer) had a clue about what to do with a .aspx file (that is server-side code, not client-side). Once I figured out their screw-up, I saved the incoming file as a .pdf, and everything was cool. I reported the problem to their webmaster, and he didn't do jack to fix it.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 18, 2012)

@Ford, Mindweaver

I'm really confused.  Are you guys able to open the link I posted?  It's .aspx and displays the same as any other page.

I can save the page to my desktop and open it with any browser.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

It opens fine.  What you're saving is the HTML ASP.NET generated on the server, not the ASP.NET code itself.  If you see ASP.NET code client-side, ASP.NET is not functioning properly on the server.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It opens fine.  What you're saving is the HTML ASP.NET generated on the server, not the ASP.NET code itself.  If you see ASP.NET code client-side, ASP.NET is not functioning properly on the server.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/colorado.png



But isn't OP simply looking for a way to open a .aspx file?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

As I said, there's only two ways to: as code/scripting or as a served page.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

With all due respect, and I mean with "*All do respect*".. I think we are all in agreeance that (hehehehe) we are all right... Especially me.. hehehe I think this is the most post on a subject with out the OP adding anything.... lol   If anyone does not know... there is only 2 ways to do something.. The right way and the wrong way... I think we are all doing it right!  hehehe I got to get out of here..


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jul 19, 2012)

I think the biggest problem with this thread is that two knowledgeable parties (whether right or wrong) wanted to show how knowledgeable they are instead of just providing OP a means to open the .aspx file.

That said, OP hasn't done much to help himself, otherwise he would've explained the context of his trying to open said .aspx file and either Ford or Mind would've been able to step in and give the technical details on why or how it would or wouldn't be possible to open the file.

DAT RUN-ON SENTENCE.


----------

